# Sheet tent



## mommyphotog (May 20, 2011)

So it's been rainy here the last few days so my son and I made a sheet tent to play in. It was the first time I did this with him and he LOVED it. He threw a big fit when it was time to take it down but boy did we have fun. It started out as a palace, then moved to a clubhouse, and then a tent. Got those creative juices flowing for my son. He's three by the way. Anyhow, here's are tent:




005b by bettylou0329, on Flickr


----------



## PhotoTish (May 20, 2011)

Looks like fun :thumbup:


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 20, 2011)

I loved those when I was a kid.  That and sofa cushion forts.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 20, 2011)

I made forts from blankets, TV Trays, and xMas lights. Good to see the indoor fort tradition is still alive!


----------



## mishele (May 20, 2011)

At the daycare we use these big parachutes to make huts!! Good fun!!


----------

